# Yamaha Receiver PCM 2 ch audio cutout



## SerkanOkar (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a Yamaha receiver that works perfectly almost everything but for some reason when I play DVDs with PCM 2 audio channel soundtrack (i.e. music concert/music video DVD), the audio cuts out for a brief second. The speaker images do not dissappear from the front display so it's not a signal loss. The signal is there, as the speaker images are on. Something else must be happening during decoding. I have 2 4K blu ray players and the issue happens with both players (Im using a direct HD cable from audio output of both players to Yamaha receiver audio input HD). I've tried all of the different audio settings (straight, pure direct, music/cinema audio settings) but the issue is there. I don't have that issue with blu ray discs. This only happens with DVDs. And it mostly happens with PCM 2 ch audio (although I may have experienced this with 5.1 as well). To give you an example, I play AC/DC music video DVD Family Jewels and Plug Me In - just examples). If anyone is having similar experience with Yamaha receiver, any ideas, please let me know.


----------

